# Hunter jumper quarter horse?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You might not get her to look forward but you could have stood with the camera film (or image) plane parallel to her and opposite her hip. You were standing opposite her front and about 25 degrees angled to her. As a result, critique of her is going to be unfair or inaccurate.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Most horses are fine with doing low levels of jumping.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

What Elana said...you are standing near her head...you need to be at the middle of her barrel. Get some to hold her for you....and that person needs to be out at the end of the leadline some, and getting her attention to keep her head straight.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

And just by looking at this pic, when I look at ANY pics, my eyes instantly go to the horse's feet and legs first. She needs farrier work on those front feet. She has absolutely no heel, way to much toe, which is putting undue flexion on her pasterns.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sorry I obviously fail at taking confo pictures. I give up lol. Next time I will stand at her head and someone else can take the picture.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

And about her hooves, I have only had her long enough for one trim. It will take multiple trims for her to be okay.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ good, tell the trimmer to leave the heel and not rasp it down. I truly would love to see a better pic!


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will hopefully be going back out there this week. At the moment we are snowed in/:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ ya, Im snowed in too and it stinks! I seriously want to see more pics of her because from this pic, I see things I like...like a super nice set to her hock!


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay I will be getting the pics soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

